# Toshiba Laptop Lagging Issue (RESOLVED)



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I bought a laptop about 6 months, everything has been fine until now. Now everytime I go on the laptop for 3-6 hours (or 1-2 hours playing games), the computer would lag. By this I mean whenever I play a game, the game would become very choppy. Even avi videos files I play are slowed down and are also choppy. The problem is fixed if I restart the laptop, however it comes back. If you guys know what's wrong or have any suggestions on what might be causing the problem, the help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Specs:

Toshiba Satellite
120GB (90gb full)
2.0 Ghz core 2 duo
2GB ram


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba Laptop Lagging Issue*

Sounds like a memory leak or possibly corrupt page file. 

With a memory leak, programs are not releasing memory when it is done with it, forcing the computer to use the page file. The choppiness comes about due to the disk accesses. Try UPHclean. By default it closes open memory handles. Since it was designed to correct slow shutdowns, it may not help with your issue as I believe it closes the open handles at shutdown by default. It does however, have a diagnostic mode (read the readme.txt included with it) which may confirm that this is the issue by logging what programs are leaking).

Try doing a _complete_ defrag to defrag the pagefile:

Disable hibernation in control panel>power options

Set virtual memory initial size to 0, set maximum size to 0- 

Start>right click My Computer>properties>advanced tab>in the performance box>settings>advanced tab>virtual memory box

Turn off system restore

Reboot

Defrag drive- if your internet is cable or dsl-disconnect modem, disable antivirus software

Re-enable all of the above- set virtual memory initial and maximum size to 1.5 or 2 times physical memory

Post back with results


----------



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Toshiba Laptop Lagging Issue*

Thanks for input.

I did the above but nothing was changed. Here's something more.

My video card is Intel GMA 990 (not very good). And this started happening since I downloaded and played Rome Total War. There weren't any virus/bad stuff with the game, it just required more 3D graphics than any of my other games.


----------



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Toshiba Laptop Lagging Issue*

nm, I got frustrated and reformated the computer. The problem is fixed.


----------



## Celex (Aug 27, 2010)

how do you format toshibas?? since they dont give you any disks to format it with?


----------

